# Ebay Listing For '50s Condor -  4-speed With Suicide Shifter



## bulldog1935

too cool - he's asking $1600, seems like a pretty good buy (located in Texas)


----------



## bulldog1935

here's a nice 1949 Condor cordorino


----------



## bulldog1935

holy cow, what a tough audience


----------



## Gasbag

I've never seen that shifter set up before. Looks like the upper lever releases the axle to adjust chain slack while the lower lever moves the chain to the chosen cog. I wonder why they would choose such a crude method to build this bike when cable operated derailers were available. Looks positively dangerous to use at speed - I like it!


----------



## bulldog1935

the seller has removed his listing because of an error, and I believe the bike dates to early postwar -
here's the new listing - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112005284804
someone may get a good deal on this
here is a simple description of the mechanism on a blog or three
http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com/blog/2007/6/24/suicide-shifters.html
http://www.bikeraceinfo.com/photo-galleries/derailleurs-1.html
http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.co...mbio-corsa-campagnolos-early-masterpiece.html
Looks like Campagnolo's Cambio Corsa shifter patent dates to 1940
but yes, you release the wheel, move the chain, pedal backwards to tension the chain and retighten the wheel









It didn't take long for (twin) cable operated derailleurs to replace this, though rod-operated front derailleurs stayed through the 50s on many bikes
http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com/blog/2007/6/24/suicide-shifters.html


----------



## Gasbag

Good information. I was familiar with the front rod shifters but don't recall seeing the rear setup.


----------



## bulldog1935

here's a fairly authoritative listing, Peter Underwood of Classic Lightweights
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/campagnolo.html
He dates the Cambio Corsa shifter to 1946 and states it was replaced by the Campy Paris Roubaix single-rod rear shifter in 1950 - I would bet the Condor fits in those dates. 
(in 1952, introduction of the Gran Sport derailleur superseded them both)



http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/CampagnolooParis Roubaix.JPG
On Peter's website, Hillary Stone dates the Condor brand as beginning in 1948
A London company selling custom frames hand-built in Italy.

wow, the ebay listing is gone again - I wish he had a detail of the seat lug


----------



## bulldog1935

topped this thread with a link to a gorgeous photo album and a for-sale listing
It's a c. 1950 Pecorari 56cm, with Cambio Corsa shifter, ready to ride.  He's asking $1550 plus shipping.  
https://www.flickr.com/photos/68123172@N03/sets/72157628396291507


----------



## bikewhorder

Holy crap! And I thought down tube shifters were a PITA.  Releasing the rear wheel while riding, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bulldog1935

It's still amazing how guys familiar with this contraption can make it look simple.

don't forget looking away from the road to see what you're doing behind you.

Campy saw the inherent flaws and two years later gave us the Gran Sport RD.





derailleurs before this were twin-cable, pull-pull - solved with a spring


----------



## fordmike65

bikewhorder said:


> Holy crap! And I thought down tube shifters were a PITA.  Releasing the rear wheel while riding, what could possibly go wrong?



I like it. A true "Suicide" shifter:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder

Its hard to believe the same brilliant minds that invented the quick release for wheels came up with this too.  I guess Nigel was right, there is a fine line between clever and stupid,


----------



## SirMike1983

Interesting stuff, but I'd pass on it. I think the Sturmey FW hub was a better way to put four speeds on a bike. The later derailleurs are the more practical for a road bike, I think. Friction shifters and rear derailleurs became the standard eventually because they could be so much better on the road..


----------



## bulldog1935

it's unquestionably a racing bike and was one of the earliest ways to tackle the Alps and keep the weight minimal.
I think you can not buy it even without the editorial.

The guy who is selling the Pecorari on CR posted "this is a great-riding bike, and somebody should be riding it"

Either of the bikes posted here are great collectibles.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Great history of derailleur multispeed cycling here. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## bulldog1935

you're welcome - I had fun google-on-the-fly (and more so known authority sites like Peter and Hillary) after I saw that great photo set on the Condor. 
The Flikr photoset in post #8 (Pecorari Cambio Corsa) is worth looking at, also.


----------



## bulldog1935

for Condor lovers, another great photoset on ebay - '62


----------

